# Groundbreaking news for Archie fans



## Ether's Bane (May 21, 2009)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/30846812/?gt1=43001

WUT.


----------



## Dinru (May 30, 2009)

I've never even _read_ Archie and I'm gaping. WTF?!?


----------



## IcySapphire (May 30, 2009)

I was into Archie comics for a while, and felt he liked Betty more--so him choosing Veronica was a big surprise


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 30, 2009)

IcySapphire said:


> I was into Archie comics for a while, and felt he liked Betty more--so him choosing Veronica was a big surprise


Wait, what? You know how it ends?


----------

